# Old people messing with my car?



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Basically i am having a little problem with someone folding the wing mirrors out over on my cars every morning. Now one of the cars i have had to replace the wing mirror because the glass was cracked after said idiot had forced it back last week. So after recording this person yesterday morning and finding out there was two people i decided to confront them this morning. It turns out it is a 72 year old bloke and his wife doing it, i have asked him why he is doing it but couldnt give a real reason for it. I am a bit left off what to do next, if it was kids i imagine a bit of shouting would of sorted the problem, but he comes across as the local busy body. We have lived here nearly three years and it has only been recently this has started to happen. 

Feel a bit pathetic phoning the police for something so trivial, but it seems the only viable option at the minute as i dont want to have to keep replacing mirrors through 1 A-hole. 

any advice?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

He might stop now you've spoken to him.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Call the police, even if all he gets is an official warning, it's on record and they can quickly access the information if they keep it up. Where the mil lives, her next door neighbours brand new mitsubishi 4x4 and the sons 5 series were scored up. Turns out it was an old boy getting mardy because the near side wheels were on the kerb. He targeted 25 vehicles and caused thousands in damage. His excuse was they shouldnt be on his path. The courts are making him pay for it out of his pension too.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> He might stop now you've spoken to him.


Exactly what I was thinking. Did you tell him to stop and if not you would contact Police as he damaged your mirror? Hopefully having a word with him will now solve it.

If he is elderly is his mental health going and if so could you speak to his family? Seems a strange one if he cannot give you any answer as to why he's doing it as it doesn't sound malicious....


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> He might stop now you've spoken to him.


I am hopefull it will but get a feeling he is a stubborn old codger haha



muzzer42 said:


> Call the police, even if all he gets is an official warning, it's on record and they can quickly access the information if they keep it up. Where the mil lives, her next door neighbours brand new mitsubishi 4x4 and the sons 5 series were scored up. Turns out it was an old boy getting mardy because the near side wheels were on the kerb. He targeted 25 vehicles and caused thousands in damage. His excuse was they shouldnt be on his path. The courts are making him pay for it out of his pension too.


From what i could get out of him this seems to be his gripe that we are on the path. But there is a good 3 foot gap to walk down, the old bloke next door gets his wheelchair past no problem and has never asked us to move or damaged anything. I think i will just report it to the police and see if they can sort it before he decides to step up his game and scratch the cars. Thanks


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

macca666 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Did you tell him to stop and if not you would contact Police as he damaged your mirror? Hopefully having a word with him will now solve it.
> 
> If he is elderly is his mental health going and if so could you speak to his family? Seems a strange one if he cannot give you any answer as to why he's doing it as it doesn't sound malicious....


he appears to be of sound mind to me to be honest.

When i confronted him i told him i would be contacting the police, to which he said he would be repoting me for parking up the kerb (life the hole street has to) and that if i folded my wing mirror in and done a "proper job" he wouldnt have to do it.

The situation is making me laugh but i am just a bit worried incase he goes a step further


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

While I agree the old boy is out of order and it appears to be a bit pathetic, if he's only gripe is you not folding your wing mirrors in, why don't you start folding them in once you've parked up?.

All the aggro he's causing & all the subsequent aggro it's causing you could be avoided by folding in your mirrors?

Fold them in for a week & If he's still messing with your car after that then take it further

To be honest, I fold mine in where ever I leave the car.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> All the aggro he's causing & all the subsequent aggro it's causing you could be avoided by folding in your mirrors?
> 
> .


my rational side says your absolutely right,my stubborn side on the other hand is saying why the **** is he touching my car in the first place and what business is it of his what i do with my car o my drive? lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

He probably thought he was doing you a favour reducing the risk of damage.

I wouldn't be phoning the police about it at the moment. The old guy is probably really embarrassed and never realised the issues he was causing when he probably was trying to be nice. For the police to turn up at his door would likely be mortifying.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's criminal damage at the end of the day regardless of any hesitation you may have due to his age. He may respect the police having a quiet word, pointing out objectively it's out of order.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

big ant said:


> I am hopefull it will but get a feeling he is a stubborn old codger haha
> 
> From what i could get out of him this seems to be his gripe that we are on the path. But there is a good 3 foot gap to walk down, the old bloke next door gets his wheelchair past no problem and has never asked us to move or damaged anything. I think i will just report it to the police and see if they can sort it before he decides to step up his game and scratch the cars. Thanks


Ah, I missed the bit about parking on the path.

Do you really need to park on the path? Some people do get upset about this.

If you need to park on a path and are restricting the walkway, folding your mirrors in to maximise space is something you should consider doing.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Andyg_TSi said:


> While I agree the old boy is out of order and it appears to be a bit pathetic, if he's only gripe is you not folding your wing mirrors in, why don't you start folding them in once you've parked up?.
> 
> All the aggro he's causing & all the subsequent aggro it's causing you could be avoided by folding in your mirrors?
> 
> ...


I will be folding them in from now on to save the bother. If he was walking past and folding them in i wouldnt be to bothered, but thats not what hes doing he's forcing them back over hence how he managed to damage one. My last car had auto folding mirrors so it takes a bit getting used to doing it yourself haha.
But as I stated earlier this is a quite a recent thing and our other car we have had over a year and parked it in the same place without folding the mirrors in and its only been the last month or 2 he has been doing it.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Kerr said:


> Ah, I missed the bit about parking on the path.
> 
> Do you really need to park on the path? Some people do get upset about this.
> 
> If you need to park on a path and are restricting the walkway, folding your mirrors in to maximise space is something you should consider doing.


unfortunatly we need to bump the kerb so cars can get down the street. Like i said in my last post though if he was folding them in i would just take it as a minor inconvenience, but he is pushing them back over which i have done myself and it takes quite a bit of force to do it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

big ant said:


> unfortunatly we need to bump the kerb so cars can get down the street. Like i said in my last post though if he was folding them in i would just take it as a minor inconvenience, but he is pushing them back over which i have done myself and it takes quite a bit of force to do it.


It's an absolute pain in the backside to stay in congested streets not designed for traffic. It forever causes problems as you'll always get in someone's way somehow.

Fold them in carefully yourself and that'll solve the issue.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Report them to the police, so you have a case when you get more damage.
Have cctv looking onto your cars.
Speak to the rest of your neighbours to find out if they have any problems, if not than don't fold your mirrors in.

Some old people have this fixation with things need to be right, and because you shouldn't park on the kerb etc rubbish. 
When you give in and fold your mirrors in, the wil see that as a physiological win, and start with the next step to force you of the pavement. 

Years ago, I lived somewhere where I had to park on the street, my older neighbours had a small car, and my car was "slightly larger than the width of my house.
After a year he started to park central between the houses so I couldn't park there and had to park around the corner.
When I challenged him, his reason was that I parked over his space, or the border as he called it.
After month of arguments, I ended up towing his car away, to make space.
He gave up in the end.
But the woman who lives now in my old house can only park in very rear occasions in front of her own house.
She is scared of him, and even moves her car when he comes home, because she thinks he will damage her car.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

What did the Police say?


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Ah, I missed the bit about parking on the path.
> 
> Do you really need to park on the path? Some people do get upset about this.
> 
> If you need to park on a path and are restricting the walkway, folding your mirrors in to maximise space is something you should consider doing.


Fully agree, if you are parking on the pavement it adds a new dimension to the problem.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> Report them to the police, so you have a case when you get more damage.
> Have cctv looking onto your cars.
> Speak to the rest of your neighbours to find out if they have any problems, if not than don't fold your mirrors in.
> 
> ...


We're getting a bit ahead of ourselves here. The OP is parking on the path and could reduce the issues by folding his mirrors. It's courtesy to do so. Pitting wits against each other is how these disputes kick off and escalate.

I'd imagine that most police officers would struggle to take that complaint seriously. There's an easy solution to stop the old man accidentally damaging the car folding the mirrors in. There's nothing else to suggest he will do criminal damage as by the sounds of it he's had plenty of chance to do so.

I'd be embarrassed to phone the police with such complaint. Everyone always moans they can't get a police officer when required, complaining they are too busy attending petty matters over serious crimes, yet it's ok to for them to get sucked in to a battle over folding the car mirrors in or not?

It's really not a serious matter a should be resolved by a simple man to man chat and showing consideration to each other.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

little update. i called 101 to report it shortly after muzzers reply police have been out to take a statement and check the footage i have from yesterday and that of me confronting him this morning. They have had a look at where we park and agree that there is ample amount of space to pass with a pushchair so he shouldnt have any problem passing. They said that there where other cars in the street that had wing mirrors forced back so appears he must go the length of the street doing it. 

Still feel a bit crap phoning the police but as they said to me if it has cost me money to fix a problem caused buy him then he needs to be spoken to. Bit concerned that they mentioned they would make an arrest if they catch him in the act as i'd hate to think he might end up getting dragged over the coals for relatively trivial offence.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Kerr said:


> We're getting a bit ahead of ourselves here. The OP is parking on the path and could reduce the issues by folding his mirrors. It's courtesy to do so. Pitting wits against each other is how these disputes kick off and escalate.
> 
> I'd imagine that most police officers would struggle to take that complaint seriously. There's an easy solution to stop the old man accidentally damaging the car folding the mirrors in. There's nothing else to suggest he will do criminal damage as by the sounds of it he's had plenty of chance to do so.
> 
> ...


he's not folding them in though he is forcing them back over


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't feel bad, you've done nothing wrong. They're not going to nick him...this is where common sense and his age will play a factor. He will get a talking to and its then up to him whether he continues and at that point he's had fair warning and has to face the consequences like anybody else would.

As for not bothering the police...better it's done now and in all likelihood nipped in the bud. What if for example somebody clocks him doing it goes and has a word and he keels over with a heart attack. Loads more police time used and totally avoidable.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

big ant said:


> he's not folding them in though he is forcing them back over


He's an old man and probably doesn't realise what he's doing. I'm not following the folding back over meaning? Any car I've had the mirrors fold back using the hinge. Move them any other way and they break off.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Kerr said:


> He's an old man and probably doesn't realise what he's doing. I'm not following the folding back over meaning? Any car I've had the mirrors fold back using the hinge. Move them any other way and they break off.


he is pulling the wing mirrors so the glass is facing out over which i have tried to do on both cars and takes a fair amount of force, hence how he managed to smash the glass in the mirror.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Put some super glue on cling film and leave it on your wing mirror..... Should sort him out

In all seriousness, don't feel bad for phoning the police, I'm sure if you started to move things on his driveway/front garden, if they were blocking anything, he would be moaning about it


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

If he`s already broke the glass and still continues to fold them out he needs reporting. He really shouldnt be touching anything that doesnt belong to him.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

yesterdays footage. it was the picasso that the glass smashed on. as you can see he puts his hole body behind it to push it back


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

That is very naughty, he seems to have plenty of room to get past.

On a side note i would make your photobucket account private...


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> That is very naughty, he seems to have plenty of room to get past.
> 
> On a side note i would make your photobucket account private...


oops. glad theres nothing naughty on it haha


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

From reviewing the footage he doesn't seem infirm or struggle to walk hence needing more room on the footpath, clear deliberate act to fold the mirror .


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe when plod have had a word he will stop doing this, maybe folding the mirror in yourself will avoid any further bother, but saying that now you have told plod it will be on record if further damage occurs.
This old boy still remembers when horse and carts were king and all he had to do was gather the sh1te for his roses :lol:


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

We have people around my area that park fully on the pavement so you have to either walk in the road or squeeze past sideways - I've never thought it necessary to break their wing mirrors.

Your video footage isn't great but it doesn't seem like people are struggling to get by. Well done for speaking to him first, hopefully after a visit from the Police he'll stop being such an idiot.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Shoot em with a water pistol..... 







Oh hold on that was cats wasn't it:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

why is his wife joining in as well.usually the womens the sensible one,atleast my mum is when dad kicks off about something daft lol.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't view the video footage but whilst we all know it would have been him that damaged your mirror, I'm guessing that theres no actual evidence that it was him that did it, you caught him touching your mirrors after the damage, so without an admission its just circumstantial. 

The police could deal with it by way of Restorative Justice. But my guess is that after speaking with him then he will stop.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

As I get older I realise it's easier to avoid hassle, best bet is spend 10 seconds folding mirror in yourself (after all you are parked half on pavement), yes he shouldn't mess with your car however you'll p*ss him off more by stopping his silly games than by escalating to the police who will no doubt not be interested.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

At the end of the day it's not his property and say pay for the repair or Get him screwed for Criminal Damage there is no reason to fold it in on the pavement side not like he is driving past and dosnt want to damage it cause of a tight squeeze


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

Your video proves he is an obtuse old git.

He has plenty of room and is just making it a mission. If he was using both hands and gently clicking the mirror back properly then fair enough but he is doing his best to cause you damage .

Quite right going to the police!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

big ant said:


> any advice?


Fireworks through his letterbox.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd leave it to the police, he's doing it deliberately to be an **** and make a point. Any logical, sane person would fold them in, not out.

I had someone do that to a powerfold mirror of mine once and it knackered the mechanism in it, they aren't cheap to replace either


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kerr said:


> It's an absolute pain in the backside to stay in congested streets not designed for traffic. It forever causes problems as you'll always get in someone's way somehow.
> 
> Fold them in carefully yourself and that'll solve the issue.


As said, if you've folded them in, takes two seconds and maybe he'll leave you car alone. And take his gripe out on someone else's.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

cheers for the comments and advice. 

We used to park on the grass (black mass at the bottom of the video) but we got a letter off the council saying they had had reports we were parking on it and asking us not to park on it as it is their land not ours and were concerned our cars will become stuck, so we now refrain from parking there. 

The old sod passed comment about the mud we have pulled onto the path as well when he became heated so wouldn't surprise me if it was him that contacted the council about us parking there as well.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

TBH it rattles me when people park on grass verges etc, looks a total mess after a while.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Rundie said:


> TBH it rattles me when people park on grass verges etc, looks a total mess after a while.


I've got a friend in the council who recons i may be able to get permission to put some flagstones down if I pay out my pocket for it


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

He makes no attempt to move round the mirror. There is obviously room as his missus is walking next to him.
Can Imagine him complaining to the council because there is a lamppost in his way!
Seems like an ******** neighbour (we all have one) none of my neighbours touch my car when it's on the pavement, and I have a drive!!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Whilst it would have been way easier to just speak with you, what's done is done and he knows you know and the reasons etc...... 

Simple fold in of mirrors (tbh I'm supposed parking in the path/Road you didn't do anyhows kinda thought this thing goes hand in hand parking like you do?) and the problem is sorted no need for police or swat teams as some are making the situation out to be. 

Whilst we all like and care for our cars as soon as someone mentions someone touching it (yes I know he broke something) it sounds more like peeps think the bloke took a poo on his bonnet or summit.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

On a positive note , He'll be dead before you


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

An older person should know more about right and wrong.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks by the video that the path left is only a single slab wide. Even a single buggy is going to struggle to get through there. I don't think the gap left is enough for users of a path. 

I was expecting to see a very narrow road, but it's wider than I thought it would be. It's hard to justify taking up so much of the footpath to leave the road clear.

Although the old man is folding in the mirrors when it's not really for his benefit, he's making a point that it should be done. That gap is going to cause others throuble passing without issue. 

Your angry that he's touching your car, he's probably sitting at home saying "those idiots can't take the hint".

A little chat should have solved the issues.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Kerr said:


> It looks by the video that the path left is only a single slab wide. Even a single buggy is going to struggle to get through there. I don't think the gap left is enough for users of a path.
> 
> I was expecting to see a very narrow road, but it's wider than I thought it would be. It's hard to justify taking up so much of the footpath to leave the road clear.
> 
> ...


theres a slab and a half space the gaps been measured at 1.28 meters. I have never had a problem getting my little ones buggy past it and next door gets his wheel chair and MoBo scooter past no problem. The road with cars parked both sides leaves enough for 1 car to get through, hence why we bump the kerb. folding the wing mirror in saves literally 2" although i agree in a way that folding the mirror in would save hastle, it still doesnt give him the right to continue doing what he does even after he has damaged one


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I dont see why people are using his age as an explanation to get away with it. If this video showed a teenager doing this everyone on here wouldn't be saying its not worth it, fold your mirrors in, they'd want his blood. 

He's folding them in to prove a point so if you do it from now that's just enabling a bully! Who gives a crap if he's old, age is irrelevant.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

What a ****

Tbh of park up slightly to get cars past without scraping the car

Just be thankful they're not powerfolds that are costly and break easy


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Make him pay for the mirror that got broken after all its criminal damage .
He should know better .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

big ant said:


> theres a slab and a half space the gaps been measured at 1.28 meters. I have never had a problem getting my little ones buggy past it and next door gets his wheel chair and MoBo scooter past no problem. The road with cars parked both sides leaves enough for 1 car to get through, hence why we bump the kerb. folding the wing mirror in saves literally 2" although i agree in a way that folding the mirror in would save hastle, it still doesnt give him the right to continue doing what he does even after he has damaged one


You said 3 feet earlier(91.5cm)? His feet are bang in the centre of the path when he's folding your mirror. Unless the dark lines we see in the video aren't the edges of the path and slab lines, there's not a lot of room there.

Even taking it as 1.28m, a double buggy can be wider than that.



ardandy said:


> I dont see why people are using his age as an explanation to get away with it. If this video showed a teenager doing this everyone on here wouldn't be saying its not worth it, fold your mirrors in, they'd want his blood.
> 
> He's folding them in to prove a point so if you do it from now that's just enabling a bully! Who gives a crap if he's old, age is irrelevant.


Folding in someone's mirrors as they are parking well on to the path is bullying? :lol:

Ignore his age, can't you see there might be a genuine reason why he does it?

It's a walkway obstructed by cars and he's folding in mirrors. It's not right he damaged the car, but you can't say there was any intention. It was most likely an accident, it's not criminal damage as some people have said.

Mountain out of a molehill.

No wonder so many neighbours can't get on when such trivial matters are blown out of proportion like this.

Such an easy solution and something the drivers should be doing without being asked.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

In response to your first few posts I'd have suggested that maybe he's struggling to past your car, with it being up on the pavement...

....after watching the video clip, I take it back. There's plenty of room on that pavement, and you're not causing an obstruction to anyone, imo.

What a weird old codger :wall:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kerr said:


> You said 3 feet earlier(91.5cm)? His feet are bang in the centre of the path when he's folding your mirror. Unless the dark lines we see in the video aren't the edges of the path and slab lines, there's not a lot of room there.
> 
> Even taking it as 1.28m, a double buggy can be wider than that.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the vid? Loads of room. He's doing it to all cars, not just one. What possible reason could explain this that's to do with his age? Lets not forget theres two of them so I doubt senility etc is in play.

Might be a reason to repeatedly do something un-necessary? I cant see it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Have you seen the vid? Loads of room. He's doing it to all cars, not just one. What possible reason could explain this that's to do with his age? Lets not forget theres two of them so I doubt senility etc is in play.
> 
> Might be a reason to repeatedly do something un-necessary? I cant see it.


I've watched the video. There is a enough room for one person to walk past. His feet are dead centre of the path when folding the mirrors. There isn't enough room for two people to walk side by side, or for things like larger buggies and prams to fit through.

The op earlier said the gap was 3ft, it has moved up to over 5ft now. The proportion of the cars look fine, and on my screen the gap looks small if the lines do define the outlines.

Maybe the two people fold them in when passing coming back from their walk? There's all sorts of arms and legs getting added to the story.

It's not really that much to do with age, but as you say, senility could play some part and that's more likely to be age related. You could just about make up any excuse or look for reasons that aren't on the video.

The basic and obvious facts are the cars are parked on the path. They are making it far narrower than it could/should be.

The old man appears to have an issue with this and folds the cars' mirrors in. Using some common sense, there is justification why the old man might not be too pleased. He is a do-gooder, but has some merit in what he is trying to do.

He shouldn't be folding in mirrors, but I bet a lot of people, including me, have folded in someone's mirrors before.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Kerr said:


> I've watched the video. There is a enough room for one person to walk past. His feet are dead centre of the path when folding the mirrors. There isn't enough room for two people to walk side by side, or for things like larger buggies and prams to fit through.
> 
> The op earlier said the gap was 3ft, it has moved up to over 5ft now. The proportion of the cars look fine, and on my screen the gap looks small if the lines do define the outlines.
> 
> ...


Not to be a d*ck here but the path has been measured from the wheel to the grass as 1.28 meters a shade under 4 foot. The black line is the shadow from the cars. As stated he has damaged one car doing what he does. He is not folding the wing mirrors the way you are thinking but the opposite way. Further more he does not fold them back to where they were on his return, infact he made a point of folding it back over yesterday after I had put it back to where it should be.
Despite what you think he is not doing this as a favour to me but to be a bell end.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

im not saying what he has done to your car is right but at the end of the day your car should not be on the footpath,several years ago i had a ticket for parking 2 wheels on the footpath.i know you park there because of narrow road issues but please be aware that YOU are in the wrong


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

big ant, can you clarify that the old man is actually pushing the mirrors outwards, so they are folding against the front wing as opposed to folding them inwards against the door window? 

If he's pushing them outwards, are they moving within their tolerance of movement, or are they snapping the hinges as he's pushing them too far?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

big ant said:


> Not to be a d*ck here but the path has been measured from the wheel to the grass as 1.28 meters a shade under 4 foot. The black line is the shadow from the cars. As stated he has damaged one car doing what he does. He is not folding the wing mirrors the way you are thinking but the opposite way. Further more he does not fold them back to where they were on his return, infact he made a point of folding it back over yesterday after I had put it back to where it should be.
> Despite what you think he is not doing this as a favour to me but to be a bell end.


You did offer it as 3 feet earlier, it has grown to 1.28 meters, which is 4.2ft by the way. The shadows look clear on my screen. It's not the shadow of the cars I'm seeing, it's a solid straight line.

Like I said earlier, taking the biggest size as correct, that is still too narrow for many things that will require to pass down a footpath. Some double prams measure wider for starters. Fine for single width things.

Like I still think, the situation has been blown out of proportion and is gaining arms and legs each time the story is told.

Best of luck sorting the situation out as people rarely manage to share spaces. You'll see million videos on YouTube with drivers getting upset at other road users intruding into their roads. These people are quite possibly upset as you are intruding on their footpath.

I hate areas that don't have sufficient parking. It causes endless trouble for obvious reasons.

What exactly is the law about parking on pavements anyway? I thought you weren't allowed to do it in various regions and it's not allowed if you cause an obstruction?

As much as you are defending the gap, it is an obstruction as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

If he was still doing it I think he would get a swift kick in the pods. Lots of room for him to get past in the video - he's being a dick.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

LeadFarmer said:


> big ant, can you clarify that the old man is actually pushing the mirrors outwards, so they are folding against the front wing as opposed to folding them inwards against the door window?
> 
> If he's pushing them outwards, are they moving within their tolerance of movement, or are they snapping the hinges as he's pushing them too far?


He is pushing them to the wing yes. It doesnt appear to have snapped the hinge. But as stated it has smashed the mirror glass



Kerr said:


> You did offer it as 3 feet earlier, it has grown to 1.28 meters, which is 4.2ft by the way. The shadows look clear on my screen. It's not the shadow of the cars I'm seeing, it's a solid straight line.
> 
> Like I said earlier, taking the biggest size as correct, that is still too narrow for many things that will require to pass down a footpath. Some double prams measure wider for starters. Fine for single width things.
> 
> ...


Feel like i am repeating myself now. The gap is fine its been fine for the 3 years i have lived here. The police have measured it as 1.28 meters and theyvare happy that i am leaving enough room for people to freely pass and allowing cars to pass. The cars may be a minor obstruction in some peoples eyes but in reality the foot space is fine. Like stated earlier wheelchairs and mobility scooters can comfortably get paat, so why cant he?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Seems like the old boy is simply taking the wee wee, perhaps if you told the rest of your neighbors what he's doing, you could just leave it to them to sort him out!! 
I assume you don't have a drive to park on which would stop any of this happening to you??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

big ant said:


> He is pushing them to the wing yes. It doesnt appear to have snapped the hinge. But as stated it has smashed the mirror glass
> 
> Feel like i am repeating myself now. The gap is fine its been fine for the 3 years i have lived here. The police have measured it as 1.28 meters and theyvare happy that i am leaving enough room for people to freely pass and allowing cars to pass. The cars may be a minor obstruction in some peoples eyes but in reality the foot space is fine. Like stated earlier wheelchairs and mobility scooters can comfortably get paat, so why cant he?


He's a do-gooder and trying to do what he feels he's right. Visit YouTube again and you'll see how many road users like to do this. It shouldn't mean too much to them on a personal level, but they will push something as they feel they can or it's the right thing to do, or just seeking hits.

I'm amazed at the service you've received by the police today. A lot of guys complain about cars lying in bits on the road and get told to deal with it themselves. A Saturday and they've managed to deal with this very swiftly.

If there measuring is anything like my other half(police) her measurements are about as accurate as using two fingers. :lol:

If the police were concerned about the law of the width of the gap, they'd have consulted the Disability Discrimination Act and would realise that 1.28m is not enough by law.

As I've said it's never easy for neighbours to share ground and we've had loads of complaints on here before. All various reasons from different sides of the fences.

Hopefully the police have a little word, the guy coughs up for the mirror and you can all play happily from now on.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Too be honest the police where very good. I totally agree he is a busy body but you would really think that damaging something would make him think twice


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

big ant said:


> Too be honest the police where very good. I totally agree he is a busy body but you would really think that damaging something would make him think twice


On the other side he'll be the curtain twitcher that catches someone else up to no good on the street on another occasion. Some do-gooders do have their benefits. Their intentions often look wrong, but they are trying to make the area good. I'm sure every street has one.

He maybe didn't realise he damaged your mirror. He was quick at putting up the mirrors in that video.

I'd hope he'd feel bad when you told him.

If he has issues with how the neighbours park their car, raising the issues would have been his best option too. It's probably a modern times thing. Hardly anyone knows their neighbour these days and we are all strangers to one another.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

hes doing it because he knows he can,you have to make a stand


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Kerr said:


> If the police were concerned about the law of the width of the gap, they'd have consulted the Disability Discrimination Act and would realise that 1.28m is not enough by law.


Erm... 1.28m is enough and is enough by law. Have a read of the highways guidelines for pavements at 
http://assets.highways.gov.uk/speci...Assessment_Guide_DDA_Training_Spring_2010.pdf

Section 3.1.2 - The absolute minimum, where there is an obstacle, should be 1000mm clear space.


----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

What a pathetic life to live where you go out and damage cars to make a point as you've got nothing left that's more important. 

Better to narrow the pathway and leave room for an ambulance on the road than the other way round.

You could always time it well and the next time he is headed your way walk out with a baseball bat and simply put it in your boot while he is walking past, then after that on his way back do the same with a golf club, then a chainsaw, sledgehammer, axe... You get the point... And yes for anyone taking that bit serious it is a joke... But might work  

Feel for you, what a frustrating situation, genuinely might be worth explaining that the direction he folds them is causing damage and should you forget to do it and he needs to fold them then please fold them in and use hands not body to avoid scratching/damaging them... 

I once had to confront 5 big guys who were driving stupid up a road where my little sister lives... I'm 6ft but very scrawny and non threatening, rather than cause a feud by telling them they simply shouldn't do what they are doing , I reasoned with them and said that it would be a shame to lose their passion because of Killing a 6 year old child that runs out in to the road, you seem like decent passionate guys so doubt you would live with yourselves for taking a life... They nodded, agreed and said they would calm it down, they've not driven aggressive or stupid on that road ever since.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

m4rkymark said:


> Erm... 1.28m is enough and is enough by law. Have a read of the highways guidelines for pavements at
> http://assets.highways.gov.uk/speci...Assessment_Guide_DDA_Training_Spring_2010.pdf
> 
> Section 3.1.2 - The absolute minimum, where there is an obstacle, should be 1000mm clear space.


I'm told 1.5m for an assisted wheelchair?

As earlier, a double pram can be over the gap. These old housing areas aren't built for cars and pedestrians.

I read 1m minimum where there is an obstacle. I'd imagine the definition of an obstacle is a non-movable item?

EDIT. Reading your item, it says 2.0m is the minimum(1.5m with constraints ) and if there is a restricted area of 1m, it should be no longer than 6m.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Kerr I would imagine an obstacle is anything on the pavement. I know here the council pull shops/businesses up when they leave advertising boards and such like on pavements because they are deemed obstacles and it reduces space on the pavement.

I guess in OPs case when people leave there wheelie bins out they take up as much space in terms of width as the cars do.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Has he got a bee in his bonnet about this alone or does he do other stuff vigilante style? What I'm getting at is whether he is a regular pita or if generally he's ok and just upset with this.

If this you may have a chance of sorting but I totally agree, no matter how he feels he should t be touching stuff that's not his. He should complain to the council, police, whatever, not busting mirror over it.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

If you fold your mirrors in I bet he folds them back out:lol:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've only read two pages of this and have, like others, my own opinions about it. 

If it was a 16-17 year old "youth" causing the damage would you report him to the police? Like macca666 said, is the old guys mental health deteriorating some what? He may come across as someone with sound mind but looks can be deceiving. 

There has been damaged caused to your property by someone vandalising it. I personally wouldn't be happy to fit the bill for damage caused to my car by someone else. 

In the grand scheme of things, it's very minor but it shouldn't have happened. If you were to report it to the police (and you may have as I haven't read the whole thread) and show them your cctv evidence then they would follow up the complaint if you wished them to. Or, if you wanted the police to speak to the male in an unofficial/no further action capacity then I'm certain that they would happily do that too.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

big ant said:


> Too be honest the police where very good. I totally agree he is a busy body but you would really think that damaging something would make him think twice


So you've already involved the Police, what did they say?


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

Rundie said:


> So you've already involved the Police, what did they say?


Police where very helpfull and watched the cctv footage. They have done a check on the name he gave me and are basically going to keep an eye out around the time it happened. They are normally in the area around that time anyway so they say.

On another note, wing mirrors weren't touched this morning but i have a huge chip in the windscreen of my saab that wasnt there yesterday, but i am putting that down to coincidence for now.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Probably a generational difference - the older generation tend to have a lot more respect for the rules and laws as they were in their day (and often still are). Pavement parking and the like really rattles them because it's technically not right and back in the day it wouldn't have happened. The younger generation (which I'm unfortunately part of!) think nothing of parking over the entire path "so cars can get through". While I can see the logic, that's not what a footpath is for.

My dad gets really wound up by people's parking around here (some of it is horrendously bad!) and while I can see his point, I just don't see the value in getting wound up because the police are powerless (it's technically illegal to drive onto the path other than at a lowered section, but not to be parked on it, bit of a loophole there)

He's probably fed up of it in general, and you've just ended up being the unlucky one who's caught up with a broken wing mirror.

As others have said, getting the police involved will probably have mortified him, and I doubt breaking any mirrors was part of his plan.

I think what you'll find on here are mostly replies from the younger generation who are more bothered with practicality than specific laws, so just remember that while we may think it's bizarre, to him it probably makes a lot of sense. If you stop parking on the path, he'll stop. Sounds like that in itself may raise more issues though, and you risk more damage on the other side of the car from passing vehicles!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

bummer for you

expect a flat tyre or key mark down the side next 

has the old man got a car?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Lets be honest whatever anyone on here says the old man should not be touching peoples cars, never mind damaging them, if there is an issue with how people are parking its down to the relevant authorities to deal with, not him, much in the same way as you have dealt with his wrong doing.


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> bummer for you
> 
> expect a flat tyre or key mark down the side next
> 
> has the old man got a car?


Im hoping not, as i posted earlier the car has acquired a huge chip in the screen, but could be entirely coincidental.

I dont actually know the man or where he lives. My street is quite a weird one as the houses on my side are multi storey flats converted into 2 storey houses, so we have blocks of 4 houses in a fan type arrangement so its difficult to see who lives where etc.

One of the people that lives next to me is a bit of a curtain twitcher so i will ask him if he has seen anything he will probably know him or know of him.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd do a stake-out and slide down in the driver's seat. 

When he walks past, sit up quick and shout "BOOO!"
:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how about print off some letters asking neighbors if thier cars have been messed and youve spotted a couple messing with cars and can they contact you as you intend to follow it up with the police 

might get to find out who it is , and word will get back to the old xxxx that youre after him


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Sadly just because people are old it doesn't mean they are nice. There are plenty of old duffers with ASBO's.

I hope you get it sorted OP.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Can you not just park on the road? It's not illegal to park on a path but its illegal to drive on them. Parking on paths makes them uneven and loosens kerb stones. Footpaths are for foot traffic not for cars. I agree he shouldn't be messing with your car. I bet he'd stop if you parked on the road.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

And when cars cant get past? 

If someone parks opposite our drive fully on the road it makes it very difficult for us to get out. Its alright saying these things but most modern estate roads aren't wide enough so theres little choice.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

The OP has shown patience with someone who is clearly folding his mirrors back the wrong way to make a point. If space is restricted, why not fold them back in the correct manner, rather than in a way that risks breaking them; a way that has broken the glass in one already.

Furthermore, it's a bit odd that people take the time to comment before properly reading the OP and/or subsequent replies.

*The people in their street- it's not just the the OP parking in this way- can't park completely on the road because it would block access to other traffic using the street*

The age of the guy doesn't really come into it in my opinion. Vandalism is vandalism, or criminal damage if you prefer. Questions over the man being in possession of all his faculties however are fair enough.

It *doesn't* seem to me that the OP is parking in an inconsiderate way. He seems to be making the best of a difficult situation. I would certainly inform the police of criminal damage to my car too.

I applaud the OP for his patience over the issue and, equally, in this thread.

It's a shame it isn't an old car that you could paint up with anti-vandal paint


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

eddie bullit said:


> Can you not just park on the road? It's not illegal to park on a path but its illegal to drive on them. Parking on paths makes them uneven and loosens kerb stones. Footpaths are for foot traffic not for cars. I agree he shouldn't be messing with your car. I bet he'd stop if you parked on the road.


If i could i genuinely would. To be fair the houses on the opposite side of the road have a paved section that is about 2 meters wide then a a tarmacced footway which is about the same width, so in reality they should bump up the kerb as they have double the mount of room, leaving us to park fully on the road.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

eddie bullit said:


> Can you not just park on the road? It's not illegal to park on a path but its illegal to drive on them. Parking on paths makes them uneven and loosens kerb stones. Footpaths are for foot traffic not for cars. I agree he shouldn't be messing with your car. I bet he'd stop if you parked on the road.


I think you will find its actually an endorsable offence if plod decided to give you a ticket.

I remember years ago my mum getting a bollocking by plod for pulling up and having two wheels on the pavement. 3pts per wheel apparently.

Willing to do be put right though Any resident coppers on here like to confirm?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I think you will find its actually an endorsable offence if plod decided to give you a ticket.
> 
> I remember years ago my mum getting a bollocking by plod for pulling up and having two wheels on the pavement. 3pts per wheel apparently.
> 
> Willing to do be put right though Any resident coppers on here like to confirm?


No direct offense on here I can see https://www.gov.uk/penalty-points-endorsements/endorsement-codes-and-penalty-points

Suppose they could argue leaving a vehicle in a dangerous position. Only one I can see directly says about parking only mentions it at a crossing

Unless I missed any ? Could understand there's probably some fine for it but points sounds steep


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Someone where I used to work used to fold the mirrors in on my Porsche simply because it was a Porsche. One day I'd had enough when I came out to find them folded the wrong way and glass on the floor. I was up to the CCTV room and made an official complaint. School were useless as it was a teacher hired through an agency doing it. Police got it sorted in the end for me with 2 new Porsche wig mirrors  They cost a fortune!!

Quite what these people think they will achieve I don't now. I also don't buy that this fella is helping anyone out, if he were pushing them in properly then maybe but this guy is breaking the mirrors pushing them out the wrong way. My Volvo for example has auto folding mirrors but in the winter I don't use them because they freeze folded in. If this guy were to try and move a mirror he would break it and have a very big bill to change it if it were my car!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Someone where I used to work used to fold the mirrors in on my Porsche simply because it was a Porsche. One day I'd had enough when I came out to find them folded the wrong way and glass on the floor. I was up to the CCTV room and made an official complaint. School were useless as it was a teacher hired through an agency doing it. Police got it sorted in the end for me with 2 new Porsche wig mirrors  They cost a fortune!!
> 
> Quite what these people think they will achieve I don't now. I also don't buy that this fella is helping anyone out, if he were pushing them in properly then maybe but this guy is breaking the mirrors pushing them out the wrong way. My Volvo for example has auto folding mirrors but in the winter I don't use them because they freeze folded in. If this guy were to try and move a mirror he would break it and have a very big bill to change it if it were my car!


I suppose your Porsche was jealousy which I just can't understand. 
The old fella is in the wrong, he shouldn't be touching the car but, he is right to be annoyed. Footpaths are for feet not cars. In my experience you find some will **** a wheel just over the kerb which isn't a problem. You'll then get others that literally mount the path with half the car! Always someone who'll take it that stage too far. Thats why I feel no one should do it as not everyone can be trusted to use common sense. Some people are only concerned about themselves.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like a pedantic old fool! 

The simple and obvious answer is to beat him with a sock filled with Werthers Originals! 

For a man of his age I'm surprised he hasn't learnt to be a little more tolerant of people and things as that is just petty. If he gets in trouble for it, then so be it. He's damaging property he has no right touching

Lots of things annoy me day to day, like people I work with but as much as I'd like do I don't go round damaging them!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I hate to go against the flow, but the old boy in question has a point - cars live on the road, pavements are for people. I'd do the same as he's doing if it's impeding peoples passage past your car.


----------

